# Fiesta R2 ready for the British Rally Championship



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

I was asked to photograph a friends Fiesta R2 ahead of the British Rally Championship which starts in a few weeks. He needed the photographs for his sponsors.

Due to my continuing ill health I had to take most of the photographs from the seat in our car and the rest were taken with my wife and the driver's brother to hold me up. Got there eventually.


Jon Armstrong Rallying Fiesta R2 Photoshoot by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


Jon Armstrong Rallying Fiesta R2 Photoshoot by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


Jon Armstrong Rallying Fiesta R2 Photoshoot by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


Jon Armstrong Rallying Fiesta R2 Photoshoot by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

He did a thing for sponsorship were he would put your name on the roof off his car for £10. Every little helps I suppose.


Jon Armstrong Rallying Fiesta R2 Photoshoot by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

Even got my own logo on the car.


Jon Armstrong Rallying Fiesta R2 Photoshoot by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

We did a few action shots as well although my back was wrecked by that stage. My wife got a spin in the passenger seat so she loved it!


Jon Armstrong Rallying Fiesta R2 Photoshoot by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


Jon Armstrong Rallying Fiesta R2 Photoshoot by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr


Jon Armstrong Rallying Fiesta R2 Photoshoot by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

Obviously the ones the client got weren't watermarked or anything but these were photographs from my website. The only thing left to say is good luck for the season Jon!

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Great pics - what class is he running in?


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Good question and to be honest I'm not sure as I thought the class was R2 and the car is the 1600cc version. Thanks for the comments. I didn't realise my ISO was so high over the jump but I didn't want to keep making him repeat it and needed to be sure the car was in focus and everything sharp. 

Stevie


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

OK - no probs. I'll keep a look out for him. My Dad is a radio car on most of the BRC events. More of a clubman myself so not up to speed with the classes the 'big boys' compete in.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks. He's only 18 but rallying since he was 13 - it's his first year in the BRC.

Stevie


----------

